# Started planning



## Lashdown91 (Jun 9, 2015)

I've finally started planning an oil painting. 

I'll be making sketches that i will transfer onto the canvas. The idea is primitive but coming together.

Surprisingly, there won't be any nudes in this painting (simply because I can't afford to hire a model). The main subject will be a bird, which I have already made a study for.


----------

